# Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...



## fischerl (25. Mai 2009)

hallo,
ich bin aus dem nordöstlichen niederösterreich und hab folgendes problem.

unser gesamter teich ist irgendwie eine unglückliche anlage. mein mann wollte und will keinen. es war ein loch im garten - ich wollte unbedingt.
also wurde ganz schnell im herbst 2005 nach dem bauen aus dem loch ein teich gezaubert. wir haben am rand, damit es keine kapillarwirkung gibt, eichenholzpfosten (5cm dick und ca. 20cm hoch) aufgestellt und die folie da drübergezogen, oben angetackert. heute bereuen wir dieses "steilufer" - vielleicht kann man es auf den bildern erkennen. da wir gute ackererde hatten, wurde nichts betoniert unter der folie. allerdings ist im schwimmteil gleich im ersten winter ein teil eingebrochen und wir haben jetzt eine ziemlich große "beule", die folie hälts aber aus. die ist übrigens grün und gewebeverstärkt. wurde heiß geklebt.
die abtrennung vom schwimmteil zum pflanzenteil wurde zuerst auch mit den eichenpfosten gemacht. zwei links und rechts aufgestellt, dazwischen beton, oben drauf wieder ein eichenpfosten. 
das haben wir voriges jahr geändert und so eine art "blumenwandl" versucht zu machen, um eine sumpfzone zu bekommen. hat sich aber auch nicht bewährt und heuer haben wir alles wieder rausgenommen und erst wieder bretter montiert.
der flache bereich ist nur ca. knietief (wenn man auf dem schotter steht) an der tiefsten stelle. wir haben dort zuerst rollschotter und dann eine schicht 8/16er eingefüllt (er wurde nicht gewaschen!). der schlamm kommt von selber - hats geheißen. ein teil des flachen bereiches wurde bewußt von pflanzen ausgespart, weil dort unsere kinder spielen. an pflanzen hab ich alles mögliche und wird auch immer wieder dazugesetzt. wir haben z.b. zyperngras (das bereits anfängt zu verlanden), __ igelkolben, zwergseerosen, __ froschlöffel, __ rohrkolben, seekannen, sumpfkalla, krebsscheren, __ sumpfdotterblume, tannenwedel, teichmummel, __ tausendblatt, __ laichkraut, __ hahnenfuß, __ seggen, __ binsen, schachtelhalm, __ iris, __ fieberklee, __ wasserminze, was mit jetzt so einfällt. 
der schwimmbereich ist aufgrund unseres hohen grundwasserpegels nur 1,60m tief. dort befindet sich nichts am boden, außer einem bodenablauf. 
wir haben einen skimmer (einen schwimmbeckenskimmer), eine umlaufpumpe und eben seit voriges jahr einen bogensiebfilter. ich pumpe mittels einer 12.000-l-pumpe das wasser normalerweise über den skimmer zum bogensiebfilter und von dort wieder zurück in die pflanzenzone, aber nicht unter den schotter, sondern wie einen kleinen bach. auf den fotos sieht man das. ich möchte heuer noch das bogensiebfilter zwischen die beiden komposthaufen setzen. vielleicht kann man das auf dem gesamtbild erkennen (links neben der pergola) und von dort dann mit einem ca. 8m langen bachlauf zurückgehen. ist mein heuriges projekt.
den bodenablauf benutze ich hauptsächlich im sommer, um das kühlere wasser in das flache wasser zu leiten. ich kann skimmer und bodenablauf getrennt öffnen.
die pumpe läuft in der früh von 8.00 uhr bis 10.00 uhr und dann wieder von 14.00 uhr bis 19.00 uhr. 
wir haben links und rechts von unserem garten nur äcker, wobei der rechte nicht bestellt wird (brache). nachgefüllt, etc. wird ausschließlich mit brunnenwasser. das ich ja mittlerweile in verdacht habe. allerdings habe ich voriges jahr im sommer so gut wie nie nachgefüllt, ich wollte alles einmal "trocken fallen" lassen, trotzdem war das wasser den ganzen sommer über trüb. ich habe praktisch nie auf den grund (1,60) gesehen. 
heuer habe ich mittels meiner umlaufpumpe den tiefen teil 3x im april ausgesaugt, wasser raus in den garten bzw. zum nachbarn ;-) auf den acker. den flachen teil konnte ich nicht absaugen, so habe ich versucht, den schlamm mittels wasserstrahl aus dem brunnen in den tiefen teil zu befördern (d.h. auch ordentlich aufzuwirbeln) und von dort dann eben abzusaugen.
bis ca. anfang mai war alles okay, dann kamen die ersten "schlatzigen" algen, die hoch stiegen, je wärmer das wasser wurde. und dann hat es wieder angefangen, trüb zu werden. seitdem ist das so.
egal ob es kühler ist oder heiß. heuer hatte ich aber noch keine richtigen fadenalgen, die waren bis voriges jahr auch immer da. die konnte ich dann immer ordentlich aufzwirbeln. wie gesagt, heuer hab ich die nicht. 
wir haben keine fische im teich, nur das getier, das von alleine kommt. im frühjahr manchmal auch __ enten, die wir aber immer rigoros vertreiben. unendlich viele __ molche und __ libellen, __ rückenschwimmer, __ gelbrandkäfer, dann kommt der __ teichfrosch, nachher die wechselkröten, seit gestern quakt wieder der laubfrosch und eine __ ringelnatter haben wir auch. denke, daß auch __ eidechsen da sein werden. allerdings haben wir eine katze und ich hab erst einmal eine große eidechse gesehen.

so - ich hoffe, ich hab euch mit meinem roman jetzt nicht überfordert. wie gesagt, mein mann mag den teich nicht, er obliegt ausschließlich mir. die kinder spielen im flachen teil, waschen auch schon mal den sand vom spielen rein. drin schwimmen tu aber nur ich...
mein mann hat sich und den kindern jetzt vis-a-vis noch einen pool angelegt. und je weniger der teich funktioniert und klar ist, umso mehr "haßt" mein mann den teich. es kommen dann so aussagen, wie "dann schmeiß halt eine chlortablette rein". ich denke, ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie mir dann zumute ist...

vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch ideen, was hier falsch läuft. mir fällt einfach nix mehr ein. ich kenne teiche, die ausschließlich mit skimmer und umlaufpumpe arbeiten. die sind das ganze jahr über glasklar...

ich bin langsam am verzweifeln...

lg
fischerl


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo fischer

ich weiss garnicht wo ich anfangen soll

die daten zusammen gefasst

Teich: 70000Liter
Pümchen 12000Liter von 8:00-10:00 Uhr 
                                14:00-19:00 Uhr  also 7std am tag

also wird der teich 1 x am tag über das sieb geschickt  oh oh

acker nebenan 
brunnenwasser zum befüllen genommen ohne getestet zuhaben

1x Bodenablauf
1X schwimmskimmer



frage 1 :warum eine so kleine pumpe
frage 2 :warum nur 1 bodenablauf
frage 3 :warum nur 7 std . die pumpe an
frage 4: warum brunnenwasser nicht getestet
frage 5 :warum kein filter 
frage 6 :warum teich

verbesserung teichinhalt alle 2 std . durch einen filter senden


gruss heiko


----------



## fischerl (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo heiko,
danke für die rasche antwort.

wie kommst du auf 70.000 liter? es sind - ca. 50.000 liter, macht aber keinen großen unterschied, denke ich. gesamte fläche ca. 70m². schwimmbereich 8x4m, 1,60 tief. pflanzenbereich ca. selbe größe, maximal 60cm tief.

die kleine pumpe deswegen, weil man mir gesagt hat, die größere pumpe, die wir zuerst hatten (ca.20.000 liter) zuviel ist und das wasser zu schnell durchgepumpt wird. hätte das bogensiebfilter nicht geschafft.

nur 1 bodenablauf, weil das der teichbauer so gemacht hat. wie gesagt, ich hab den selten an. und ich kenne schwimmteiche, die haben gar keinen, nur einen skimmer und die sind klar... 
kein schwimmskimmer, ein fix montierter, aber so einer wie er im pool anwendung findet.

7 stunden pumpe - mein mann mag den teich nicht, ergo, ich darf nicht zuviel strom dafür verbrauchen... (mit auch ein grund für die kleinere pumpe)

das einzige, was ich im brunnenwasser getestet habe, ist phosphat 0,05.
und ziemlich viel kalk (genauen wert weiß ich derzeit nicht). unsere gesamte ortschaft wird aber über einen brunnen, der ganz in der nähe ist, mit leitungswasser versorgt.

welchen filter empfiehlst du? angeblich kommen schwimmteiche ohne aus...

teich - weil ich teiche mag. mein mann, wie erwähnt, nicht...

konkrete vorschläge?

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie packmas an 

Zu allererst ... du hast keinen Pool sondern einen "Naturteich" ....
Da gehören Algen und trübes Wasser dazu, ist nun mal so .... 

Mein Ex-Schwimmteich hat auch meißt so ausgesehen ... und uns nicht gestört .... 

Was kannst also gegen die Trübung tun:

Kinder nicht mehr im Teich spielen/planschen lassen
schon garnicht den Sand vom Sandkasten im Teich von diversen Gegenständen abwaschen, nicht einmal die Hände
Klingt hart, aber du wolltest ein Lösung

Diese aufschwimmenden Algenbüschel sind Mulm vom Bodengrund, diese kannst aber sehr gut abkeschern. Habe ich auch immer so gemacht 

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein 

Sehe es ein bisserl gelassener und der Zustand ist keinesfalls zum verzweifeln, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Er ist eine wahre Oase für die vielen Insekten, Amphibien und sicherlich auch für Vögel die zum trinken an den Teich kommen .
Ich habe ja genauso einen Teich gehabt und habe es bis zum wegziehen nicht bereut einen Natur-Schwimmteich gebaut zu haben. Und ja, wir hatten sogar Fische im Teich.

Es war einfach herrlich zwischen den Goldorfen zu schwimmen 

Also, Kopf Hoch ..... sei Stolz auf deinen Teich, der sovielen Lebewesen einen Platz zum Leben ermöglicht 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem südlichen Niederösterreich (Schneebergland)


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

70000 steht in deinem profil

wieviel watt verbraucht den deine pumpe


schau dir mal die bilder an suchst du solches wasser oder besser.

wenn dies reicht sage ich dir die daten dazu

2x BA 
1xSkimmer

1filter :siebfilter mit 2x 110 kg rohr rein ca. 25000l /h
2filter :3 kammer  ca. 600liter inhalt gefüllt mit 300l helix
3filter :2 kammer  ca. 200liter inhalt gefüllt mit 80 l helix

skimmer eigenbau da gehen 4000 l/h in ein pflanzfilter

1x Eiweissabschäumer 9000 l /h

1x 40 watt uvc lampe
1x luftpumpe mit 4000l/h luft 

so das ganze für 12000 l wasser und 9 koi

gruss heiko


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Heiko

Schwebalgen, ja Schwebalgen verursachen die Trübung, wirst auch mit noch so einer starken Pumpe nicht filtern können 
Vorallem wenn der Filter nur aus einem Sieb besteht.

Und zeige mir einen Schwimmteich der wirklich glasklares Wasser ohne viel Technik (nur Pumpe) hat.
Schwimmteiche sind ja keine Pools, sondern die Filterwirkung ergibt sich durch Pflanzen die die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen sollen


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Nochmal ich Heiko

Deine Filterdaten sind ja recht gut und schön und für deinen Koiteich auch notwendig 

Nur Fischerl hat einen Schwimmteich 

Die beiden Teicharten kannst net vergleichen.


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo digicat

das der siebfilter nicht schaft ist klar .
aber die frage ist ja wie klar soll er sein und wie teuer darf die technik für das ziel sein


----------



## fischerl (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo heiko,
wußte gar nicht, daß ich so einen blödsinn in meinem profil stehen habe. wird gleich geändert.

wie gesagt, ich hab schwimmteich. nix fische. will ich auch nicht. aber ich hätte gerne klares wasser!

wieso funktionierts bei mir net und bei anderen schon...

hallo digicat,
ich mag meinen teich ja, aber klarer wäre er mir lieber. ich möchte gerne sehen, wenn ich reinspringe, wie es da "unten" aussieht. die viecher lieben es. die kinder lieben den flachen bereich. die davon abhalten, wird schwierig.

naja, ich kann ja hoffen, daß die pflanzen halt vielleicht doch noch wachsen. vielleicht schafft ja auch der bachlauf dann ein bißl filterung. das bogensiebfilter hat übrigens 250µ.

lg
fischerl


----------



## Silke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo,
vielleicht solltest du auf dem Grund noch Substrat einbringen. Dort sammeln sich ja auch jede Menge Bakterien, die gute Arbeit leisten können. Und die Pflanzbereiche vielleicht mit Pflanzen besetzen, die wirklich viele Nährstoffe entziehen.
Ansonsten hab ich auch keine Ideen. 
Wir haben selbst einen Schwimm- und Badeteich - ganz ohne Technik - mittlerweile (übrigens *nach* dem Baden!) kann ich den Grund sehen. Nicht glasklar, aber immerhin.

Die Wasserwerte wären ganz interessant...


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

würde eine ruhende helix tonne nach dem siebfilter setzen um eine feinere mechanische filterung zuerreichen

gruss heiko


----------



## fischerl (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo silke,
danke für deinen beitrag. siehste - es funkt - bei dir - nur bei mir net.

grrrr.

wir haben vor zwei jahren und auch voriges jahr feines zeolith noch in den flachen pflanzbereich getan. damit sich eben bakterien ansiedeln können, weil ich eben gedacht habe, der kies wäre nichts für die pflanzen.

aber auch das hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. das einzige heuer ist, daß ich keine "richtigen" fadenalgen habe. ich würde gerne den schwimmbereich nochmal absaugen. derzeit sind aber soooo viele __ kröten-kaulquappen im teich, die möchte ich nicht mitabsaugen. außerdem würde ich im trüben fischen, ich seh ja maximal 1m tief, wenn überhaupt...

wenigstens fühlen sich die tiere wohl...

lg
fischerl


----------



## axel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo Fischerl 

Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir 
:Willkommen2

Was hast Du den als Substrat für Deine Pflanzen im Teich ?
Besorg Dir mal einen Wassertest und prüfe die Wasserwerte .

Also wie schon geschrieben von außen sollten die Kiddis nichts in den Teich tragen . Auch sonst würd ich vorm Baden im Teich  unter die Dusche , mach ich auch so um erst mal den Schweiß abzuspülen .

Ich vermute Du hast noch zu wenige Pflanzen als Nährstoffverbraucher .
Ein extra Pflanzenfilter wär Klasse . Also das Wasser das aus dem Siebfilter kommt erst durch den Pflanzenfilter und dann in den Bach .
Eine UV Lampe gegen die Schwebalgen würd ich Dir auch empfehlen auch wenn die die Ursache für die Schwebalgen nicht beseitigt , da helfen nur Wasserpflanzen .

So siehts bei mir aus , ich kann trotz kleiner Fische bis auf den Grund sehen.

 

Hier mein Pflanzenfilter 

 

lg
axel


----------



## fischerl (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo axel,
danke für deine aufmunternden worte. ich hab anfangs geschrieben (ich weiß, war ein eindlos-posting), daß wir ausschließlich kies im pflanzbereich haben. den haben wir vor zwei jahren und auch voriges jahr mit feinem zeolith "aufgewertet". logischerweise ist das zeolith zwischen den kieselsteinen verschwunden. obs was gebracht hat, weiß ich nicht.

eigentlich war ich der meinung, daß ca. 30m² an pflanzenbereich ausreichen würden zum filtern...

wasserpflanzen wachsen ja, vor allem das __ tausendblatt wuchert förmlich, auch der tannenwedel wächst schon ganz brav. __ hornblatt tut auch. aber trotzdem...

@heiko,
wie mache ich denn diese "helix" dann sauber? kenn das zeug nur aus der aquaristik-branche. wir haben da einmal mit so "bällchen" gearbeitet. zwecks schwieriger reinigung aber nimmer in gebrauch (wir haben meerwasseraquaristik).

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Warum es bei dir nicht funktioniert .....

Ich denke du hast Gegebenheiten rund um Dich die dafür verantwortlich sein dürften:

Du hast Äcker um dich, die wenn der Wind aus der richtigen Richtung kommt feinen Sand/Erde auf die Teichoberfläche weht, der dann absinkt und schon mal eine Trübung mit sich bringt. Durch die Schwimmbewegung, 1,60m Tiefe ist nicht viel, auch immer wieder aufgewühlt wird .

Du füllst mit Brunnenwasser das Nitrat belastet ist. Algenfutter .....
Und
Die Kinder planschen darin ... wobei ich dies den Kindern nicht verbieten würde. Ist ja die schönste Zeit im Leben ... die Kinderzeit 

Gib den Pflanzen Zeit sich zu etablieren  Ließ dir mal das durch

Ich denke dein Siebfilter reicht mit samt der Pumpe vollkommen aus. Nur die Trübung = Schwebalgen + feiner Sand/Erde wirst damit nicht herausbekommen. Einzig ich würde den BA wahlweise öfters zuschalten sodaß der Mulm vom Boden abgesaugt wird. Aber bitte dann den Siebfilter nach jeglichen Getier, daß herausgefiltert wird zeitnah abklauben und wieder dem Teich zuführen. Dies sollte auch beim Skimmer so gehandhabt werden. Immer wieder mal nachsehen ob sich etwas im Skimmerkorb befindet.


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

das prinzip änelt diesem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_NaRts5ZJU


----------



## fischerl (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo helmut,

danke - du baust mich wenigstens etwas auf. ich gestehe, daß derzeit das siebfilter sogar heraussen habe, da ich sonst jeden tag "tonnen" von kaulquappen rausfischen muß. ich hoffe, daß sie in ein paar tagen groß genug sind, um wenigstens im skimmer hängen zu bleiben. dort kann ich sie leichter wieder zurück in den teich befördern. deswegen hab ich auch momentan den bodenablauf nicht offen, weil dann die tierchen ohne zwischenstopp in der pumpe und im bogensieb landen würden. dazu müssen die quappis noch größer werden.

ja - unser umfeld ist für den teich sicher nicht grad förderlich. und aufgrund mangelnder natürlicher beschattung liegt er auch noch fast den ganzen tag in der sonne. dafür hab ich keinen laubeintrag...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Bärbel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo Fischerl,
wir haben unseren Schwimm-/Badeteich 2005 gebaut und erst dieses Jahr sehen wir den Boden im Schwimmbereich. Die ganzen Jahre über war das Wasser trüb, grün und voller Fadenalgen. Letztes Jahr haben wir einen Pflanzenfilter dazugebaut und eine winzigkleine Pumpe fördert das GANZE Jahr über ununterbrochen Wasser vom tiefen Bereich in den Filter. Im letzten Jahr konnte man schon zusehen, wie das Wasser immer besser wurde und dieses Jahr stehen wir immer voller Begeisterung davor, weil man die einzelnen Kieselsteinchen am tiefen Grund sehen kann.
Vielleicht läßt sich bei Dir ein Pflanzenteich realisieren? Und so ein kleines Pümpchen braucht gar nicht viel Strom, ich wußte mal, was unsere verbraucht, habs aber vergessen...
Lieben Gruß
Bärbel


----------



## axel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo Bärbel 

Dem mit der kleinen Pumpe kann ich mich anschließen .
Ich hab auch nur ne kleine Pumpe die im Dauerbetrieb der den Pflanzenfilter versorgt .


lg
axel


----------



## Silke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo,
@ Bärbel, Axel: mich würden mal Bilder von euch beiden interessieren, mit Pflanzenfilter und allem...


----------



## Bärbel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

...da mußt Du bis morgen warten, ich geh gleich heut abend mal "schönes" Wasser knipsen...

achja, Fischerl, das wollte ich Dir noch sagen: bei mir sind auch Kinder am Planschen, auch ungewaschen, und zwei Langhaar-Collie's sind das ganze Jahr über ständig am Baden. Ich denke, der "Dreck", den wir Badende mit reintragen, ist das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Ich denke die Sonne ist nicht aussschlaggebend 
Algen wachsen auch im Schatten ....

Allerdings durch die Lichtbrechung im Teich sieht klares Wasser auch trüb aus.
Am Morgen/Abend wenn die Sonne noch nicht da/schon weg, sieht dein Wasser anders aus ..... alles eine Sache der "Sichtweite".

Will jetzt die Trübung aber nicht schönreden ....

Vielleicht, sogar sicher, bringt der Vorschlag von Bärbel & Axel mit dem Pflanzfilter + kleiner Pumpe + vorgeschalteten Siebfilter dich weiter. 

Nur ob der Aufwand lohnt, wenn schon dein GG so gegen den Teich ist 

Also ich würde, wenn sich noch Platz findet, Pflanzen pflanzen. Und zwar "Starkzehrer" = z.B. Sumpf-Schwertlilie (Gelbe) oder Mini-Rohrkolben


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Reiche noch ein paar Bilder nach ...

 
Teichfrösche im Frühjahr, als sie noch Überwinterten in 2m Tiefe

und später im Sommer


----------



## martin karstens (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Würde auf alle Fälle das Brunnenwasser untersuchen lassen. Denn auch wenn einige hundert Meter weiter ein Brunnen für die Trinkwasserversorgung ist. Wenn nicht die Tiefe die selbe ist, kann man in einer anderen Wasserschicht sein und damit auch ganz andere Wasserwerte haben!!!


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

guten morgen,

danke für all eure antworten. 
ich habe gestern abend nitrat und phosphat gemessen. 

nitrat mit einem streifentest von merck. dieser hat genau überhaupt keine verfärbung angezeigt - ergo 0,0

phosphat mit einem hanna photometer - 0,02

so - und woher kommen jetzt meine schwebealgen?
ist das wasser denn zu sauber?
was ich ja nicht glauben kann.

das brunnenwasser hab ich noch nicht getestet. das haben wir einmal über die gemeinde testen lassen, ist aber schon länger her. es ergab nicht viel, außer daß es stark kalkhältig ist. 

pflanzen werde ich noch setzen, das ist immer gut. und den bach möchte ich realisieren, da kommen auch noch pflanzen rein. 

das "pumperl" braucht - so weit ich mich jetzt erinnere - etwa 80W. die werde ich jetzt einmal von 7.00 uhr bis 19.00 uhr laufen lassen. 

@ helmut
eine wassersumpfschwertlilie hab ich, aber die wächst nicht so sonderlich. versamt hat sie sich auch noch nie. wahrscheinlich filtere ich die samen ja mit dem siebfilter raus. mini-__ rohrkolben sollte eigentlich auch da sein. wächst auch net so toll. der __ igelkolben wächst brav und das zyperngras. naja - das __ tausendblatt wuchert und die drei zwergseerosen blühen schon wunderschön...
im frühjahr bis etwa anfang mai kann ich ja auch bis runtersehen (1,60) aber dann...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Silke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo,
kannst du nicht auch die anderen Wasserwerte messen?
Interessant wären da noch KH, GH und pH, weil es da auch Zusammenhänge mit dem Pflanzenwachstum gibt. D.H. wenn diese Werte nicht zueinander passen, wachsen deine Pflanzen schlecht und können somit auch nicht wirklich zum Nährstoffabbbau beitragen.
Es gibt hier im Forum schon Beiträge über das Thema...( find ich jetzt bloß so schnell nicht)


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo silke,

im moment kann ich das nicht messen, ich habe zwar tests dafür, aber nur für meerwasser...
das wird mir im teich net viel bringen.

daß unser brunnenwasser sehr kalkhältig ist, weiß ich allerdings auch so. man sieht das auch an den ablagerungen am teichrand...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Ich hoffe du siehst die Sache heute, nach dem du darüber geschlafen, gelassener 

Wie Silke schon geschrieben, alle Wasserwerte wären interessant. Kalkhaltiges Wasser hatten wir am Ex-Teich auch. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte das Leitungswasser 25°DH, also recht hart, was auch an der Folie zu sehen war, Kalkränder und die __ Krebsschere wollte sich immer sehr schnell verabschieden .

Nachdem ich mir auch meine Gedanken über deinen Teich nächtens gemacht habe  frage ich mich allerdings 

Klares Wasser gut und schön, wenn du die Kieselsteine am Grund sehen kannst, aber dies ist eher auf unser ästhetisches Empfinden geschuldet, als auf die Teichbiologie. Es sieht halt "Schmutzig" aus, was aber keinerlei Einfluß auf sämtliche Teichlebewesen, inkl. Pflanzen zu haben scheint.
Ein weiterer Aspekt wäre auch: man will einen schönen Teich herzeigen und nicht wo Gäste sagen "Uiii, das ist aber eine "Krotenlock`n", da würde ich nie schwimmen rein gehen" .

Du hast einen schönen Teich, einen Teich der funktioniert, denn nicht umsonst siedelt sich diverses Getier (als Beispiel heraus gepickt: __ Ringelnatter)bei dir an, was auf eine gute Wasserqualität schließen läßt .

Bau Dir den Bachlauf noch hinzu, bestücke in mit Pflanzen und du hast ein  Paradies geschaffen, wo es nur mehr eines gibt zu tun > Genieße die Natur, daß gequake der __ Frösche und __ Kröten, daß zwitschern der Vögel, daß surren der __ Libellen > also mit einem Wort "Seele baumeln lassen" und in die Fraktion Fotografen wechseln um all das Leben zu dokumentieren 

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber mir wäre ein Teich lieber der funktioniert, als klares Wasser anzustreben und dabei die Biologie des Teiches zu stören. Alles hat seine Berechtigung, nix ist "umsonst" auf dieser Welt.

Wo "Sonne" da gibt es auch "Schatten" 

Ich hoffe, du hältst uns weiter am laufenden und dokumentierst deinen Bau des Bachlaufes und das weitere Treiben im und am Teich.


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

guten morgen helmut,

wirklich "gelassen" hab ich meinen teich noch nie gesehen. leider...

aber ich werd wohl daran arbeiten müssen 

ich kann dir noch ein paar fotos vom schlupf von insgesamt 15 __ libellen an einem tag vorige woche zeigen. mehr fotos hab ich derzeit nicht. keine zeit dafür. wir verfliesen gerade 60m² terrasse...



 

 

 

 

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich nicht an Dir, sondern am GG ..... 

Und .... sehr schöne Bilder .... Du bist am besten Weg ......


----------



## Bärbel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Hallo Fischerl,
unser Brunnenwasser ist auch seeeeeeeeeeehr kalkhaltig, dazu noch sehr gut kunstgedüngert von den Feldern ringsum. Mir wurden für das kalkige Wasser Tannenwedel und __ Hornkraut empfohlen, beides wuchert inzwischen so, daß ich alle 2 Wochen was kompostieren muß.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich den Bachlauf so breit, tief und lang wie möglich machen, dazu ein paar Staustufen einbauen, in denen das Wasser länger verweilt, den ganzen Bachlauf ordentlich mit feinerem Kies befüllen und massig Pflanzen rein. Dazu die Pumpe die ganze Zeit laufen lassen und schon hast Du einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter!
Falls Du noch kalkgewöhnte Pflanzen brauchst, auch nach Österreich ist ein Päckle nicht unbezahlbar...
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hallo helmut,

ja - an gg liegt viel 


hallo bärbel,

der bach wird unbedingt gemacht. ich kenne zum glück eine landschaftsgärtnerin, die mir schon massig folie angeboten hat. also kann er ruhig breit werden. und staustufen sind sowieso geplant, damit viele pflanzerl reinpassen. derzeit ist dort aber nur ein langgezogener haufen erde, den ich erst bearbeiten muß. das siebfilter muß höher stehen, damit ich ein sanftes gefälle zusammenbringe. wie ich das bewerkstellige, weiß ich noch nicht. aber irgendwie wirds schon werden.

__ hornkraut ist so eine sache - durch den skimmer schwimmt es mir gerne davon und futsch ist es. auch die __ enten haben sich im frühjahr dran gütlich getan. muß mir wieder eines besorgen. ich habe aber 2 ortschaften weiter, jemanden der teichpflanzen züchtet. sehr praktisch. heuer habe ich mir bei ihm auch eine __ teichmuschel geleistet. die hat sich aber irgendwo zwischen den steinen eingegraben, ich finde sie nimmer...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Ist dies der Platz wo der Bachlauf hinkommen soll, rechts vom Siebfilter, zwischen Siebfilter und Sitzplatz 
 
Hab mir das Bild mal ausgeborgt 

Passt sehr schön dort hin.

Schade das du am anderen Ende von NÖ wohnst , sonst wäre ich auf ein "Sprüngerl" vorbei gekommen. Wie weit wäre es denn von Wien weg . Kannst dich mal auf der Mitgliederkarte eintragen


----------



## Bärbel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

in den ersten Jahren haben wir __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest in diese Kunststoff-Kartoffelsäcke gefüllt und im Schwimmbereich versenkt. Es ist da drin wunderbar gewachsen und hat überhaupt nicht gestört.
Du kannst das Hornkraut aber auch am Grund mit einem größeren Stein fixieren, dann bleibt es auch unten!


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hi helmut, 
nicht ganz der platz. dort ist das siebfilter jetzt. ich möchte es aber zwischen die beiden komposthaufen setzen. bin grad nicht fähig, das bild hier gleich einzufügen. ich hänge es wieder unten an. ist dann links neben bzw. hinter der pergola zu sehen. hinter dem chinaschilf. von dort sind es dann so ca. 7 bis 8m zum teich. momentan liegt dort ein erdwall, den ich irgendwie umgestalten  muß, damit er ein teich wird. 
zwischen die komposthaufen deswegen, weil ich viel leichter dazukomme und das, was ich aus dem siebfilter raushole, auf den komposthaufen entsorgen möchte. ist ja dünger...



 

wir sind ca. 40km nördlich von wien. ui, vorbeikommen! was glaubst, was mein holder da sagen würde...:crazy

@bärbel,
mit steinen hab ichs eh versucht, aber den __ enten hats anscheinend zu gut geschmeckt...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

Servus Fischerl

Hast das Hornkraut in den Tiefbereich (1,60m) versenkt oder im flachen bereich 
Hört sich eher nach Seichtzone an  Glaube kaum das die __ Enten auf 1,60m wegen dem __ Hornkraut tauchen, wenn es doch was besseres leichter gibt 

Uii, das mit dem vorbeischauen war keine gute Idee 

Aha, gut geplant das Platzerl, so neben dem Kompost


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich wird nicht klar...*

hi,
nein, war seichtbereich, das mit dem __ hornkraut. aber im tiefen teil will ich ja nur schwimmen und absaugen. wenn ich da hornkraut mit steinen versenke...

danke - wenn die sträucher einmal größer sind, komm ich am jetzigen standplatz  nimmer zum filter hin. deswegen - anderer platz gesucht. voriges jahr erde übergeblieben und die idee meinerseits war da.

jetzt muß sie nur noch umgesetzt werden...

lg


----------

